# Knit & Crochet



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you knit or Crochet?

I learned to crochet at a very early age ... 6 or maybe 7 years old. It was what my cousin and I did "down on the farm". She was a few years older than I was but it worked out.  I remember the nights sitting around the one tv that only picked up 1 station ... lol

(now) I'm rather new to knitting, about 5 years now ... youtube ...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Guilty!

I learned to knit from my Grandmother when I was very young, maybe 7 or 8. I could never grasp reading the old style directions, but my Grandmother would tell me the number of stitches in a pattern, show me the pattern and I could turn it into many things. I also learned straight, single crochet from an Aunt, but I never learned anymore than back and forth single crochet. I made many afghans with just that, pillows too.

In college a friend taught me the ripple pattern for afghans and double/triple etc. I still never followed directions, I just looked at something and either I could figure it out or not. I also knit all my friends scarves etc. I took classes in clothes construction (I knew the sewing machine, but learned more about the actual repair and creation of clothes patterns), antique embroidery, crewel, teneriffe embroidery, quilt making and weaving. It was a great option since Art appreciation type classes didn't interest me at the time.

After college I really didn't do much, marriage and kids brought me back to quilting and embroidery etc. But I only crocheted the occasional blanket. After my kids were older I decided to finally learn to follow directions and I set out to re teach myself knitting and crochet and I added rug making to that several years ago. My daughter has taken up knitting, mostly scarves, she shows me photos of hats and I try to replicate it.

I can't just do one "thing", I knit when I feel like knitting, I quilt mostly in the winter, I crochet when I want. I'm working on several projects, making yet another hat for the daughter, several scarves for other people, rugs for the stairs because the dog has trouble on the wood. I'm about to finally make curtains for the dining room. I FINALLY found a fabric that I like, it just took 4 years.

I may come back to weaving eventually. I have an idea for a frame for quilting, rug making and weaving in a primitive style. Getting the husband to build it is another story. I may end up taking up wood working next!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Grand !!!

I like weaving also ... I have a rigid heddle loom but have looked at some of the primitive styles. ~ Very cool.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my mum knits, she's very good at it as well, always amazes me how she can sit there hold a conversation, watch t.v and knit at the same time.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I myself love to quilt! Hubby retired so now the problem is finding the time! I really do miss it...thats why I turned to chickens...it's something we both enjoy. Jen


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

rob said:


> my mum knits, she's very good at it as well, always amazes me how she can sit there hold a conversation, watch t.v and knit at the same time.


My Grams was like that. 

(and) I do pretty well at it also ... unless I'm making socks.  lol

Mamachickof14, my mom does the quilting in our family ... She can turn out some awesome quilts. I on the other hand have made one .


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Crocheting has helped with my arthritic hands- being an artist, i can't let my hands get stiff- crocheting helps- when i was little i begged my grandma to teach me, she stalled for a long time- said she couldn't read directions cause she crocheted 'german style' not sure what that is, she finally relented- and no i can't figure out directions either..

So i am currently doing hats for the grandkids for next Christmas- any other simple projects i might add to that? My daughter has specifically stressed no afghans, so am trying to do simple quick projects


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm working on a afghan for hubby ... Which is now on its second year.

Wool from our sheep ... which I work, spin then crochet. (single basic )

I also have some small (quick) project that Im working on.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i used to spin when life was less complicated!LOL! what kind of afghan are you doing?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Funny how life gets complicated ... My afghan is a basic single stitch afghan. Not fancy but just a plain jane afghan... other than it was from our sheep.


----------



## Chickadee21st (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in my early 20s and taught myself to crochet from YouTube. I love it but all my friends think I'm crazy and an 'old soul' haha. I myself find it incredibly rewarding and relaxing. I love doing big projects like blankets.


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

i love knitting, i do crochet some but find knitting easier and faster..also LOVE cross stitching..been knitting for about 10 years and still feel like a newbie at it, lol..i want to knit a sweater one day, but the patterns scare me, LOL... what kind of things do ya knit/crochet the most? Myself, its been prayer shawls. i love it, a forum for all the things i love doing, my outdoor hobby and indoor hobbies, yes i believe i will stay here, but first have to figure out how to get notifications from spam to the inbox....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I crochet  I taught myself by watching videos online and getting free magazines from the library. I havnt made a whole lot, just some head bands, winter hat set, a blanket for my oldest DD, some doll clothes for the yonger DD, and a couple animagrumis. Oh and some fash wash clothes. I would like to made an afgan to match my living room but I have been busy with 4-H and havnt gotten the yarn. I also quilt, well I'm a beginner but would like to do more.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

they have come out with studies that crocheting and knitting can have healthy benefits- besides helping arthritic hands - thats amazing me, i am an artist, and was having issues, started crocheting again and cleared up lot of the stiffness-


> Knitting, crochet and other needlework have been found to be an effective way for people to manage stress and depression, and have been especially useful for those in long-term pain management. Pain specialist Monica Baird explains that the action of knitting actually changes brain chemistry, decreasing stress hormones and increasing feel-good serotonin and dopamine.


i thought that was really a nice proof!

I remember being at grammy's house and crocheting, we had just gotten back from collecting shells at the bay, so there i sit trying to figure out a granny square and look over and there are crabs in those shells walking around the table!LOL! so back we went to the bay to set them free!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> they have come out with studies that crocheting and knitting can have healthy benefits- besides helping arthritic hands - thats amazing me, i am an artist, and was having issues, started crocheting again and cleared up lot of the stiffness-
> 
> i thought that was really a nice proof!
> 
> I remember being at grammy's house and crocheting, we had just gotten back from collecting shells at the bay, so there i sit trying to figure out a granny square and look over and there are crabs in those shells walking around the table!LOL! so back we went to the bay to set them free!


That's interesting. I can't just do one "thing", so I knit, crochet, hand sew, hand quilt, make rugs, cross stitch and embroidery, pottery, gardening, candles, soap, cake decorating, bread baking......... you get the picture.

I have staved off carpal tunnel all these years I think because I change up what I'm doing through the year. One winter I will crochet and knit back and forth. I will have a project that I work on upstairs and downstairs. That way I'm not always doing the same motion with my hands and wrists. Cake decorating was my main profession and it is very hard on your hands, wrists and elbows.

Rug making is the hardest on my wrists of everything I do. I make old style hooked rugs with wool yarn and a crochet hook, but I'm going to give the punch hook rug style a try (just got the new tool ). I did a crocheted rug runner that looks like a braided rug, but boy was that a b*tch on my wrists. I bought yarn to start another rug ( I loved the first so much) but my wrists needed some rest and therapy after I was done with it. It is 5 strands of worsted yarn held together and it was tough towards the end because it is heavy!! 50 skeins of yarn total.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yoga is great to increase hand strength and yet open up those tight bands that cause the pain of carpal tunnel. Yoga stretches tendons gently over time to increase range of motion. The more yoga you do, the younger you look too. Score!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> That's interesting. I can't just do one "thing", so I knit, crochet, hand sew, hand quilt, make rugs, cross stitch and embroidery, pottery, gardening, candles, soap, cake decorating, bread baking......... you get the picture.
> 
> I have staved off carpal tunnel all these years I think because I change up what I'm doing through the year. One winter I will crochet and knit back and forth. I will have a project that I work on upstairs and downstairs. That way I'm not always doing the same motion with my hands and wrists. Cake decorating was my main profession and it is very hard on your hands, wrists and elbows.
> 
> Rug making is the hardest on my wrists of everything I do. I make old style hooked rugs with wool yarn and a crochet hook, but I'm going to give the punch hook rug style a try (just got the new tool ). I did a crocheted rug runner that looks like a braided rug, but boy was that a b*tch on my wrists. I bought yarn to start another rug ( I loved the first so much) but my wrists needed some rest and therapy after I was done with it. It is 5 strands of worsted yarn held together and it was tough towards the end because it is heavy!! 50 skeins of yarn total.


Variety is the spice of life! 

I worked 36 hand dipped candles last week.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just bought some yarn today to start on a new afghan


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Variety is the spice of life!
> 
> I worked 36 hand dipped candles last week.


I love dipping candles! I have the set up, I need hubby to help me with a rotating rack so I can sit on a stool and dip. I have been trying out paraffin and beeswax and I love the beeswax tapers, so I'm going to stick with just natural beeswax for now.

There is something meditative and "zen" about dipping, it's mesmerizing.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Just bought some yarn today to start on a new afghan


I look forward to hearing how it works up. 



Roslyn said:


> I love dipping candles! I have the set up, I need hubby to help me with a rotating rack so I can sit on a stool and dip. I have been trying out paraffin and beeswax and I love the beeswax tapers, so I'm going to stick with just natural beeswax for now.
> 
> There is something meditative and "zen" about dipping, it's mesmerizing.


It is meditative ... The last batch I dipped two different shades of grey. The light grey was more of a silver but they turned out rather nice and something just a little different.

And I agree beeswax is the best.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Speaking of afghans.........I bought some yarn on clearance many years ago. It was the "Vanna" brand that I see at all the craft stores. I decided to make a lap afghan and I started making hexagon grannys. Well, once it was lap size I didn't want to work on it anymore because I had been working on the hexs all through my kidney surgery nightmare and working on those hexs brought back the nightmares (I still have nightmares from that time 4 years ago).

So, the yarn and the unfinished afghan etc was wrapped up, put in a box and tucked away with my yarn stash. Fast forward to 4 months ago I came across it while digging for something else and I laid it on my bed and thought that I would make more hexs and turn it into a bedspread. I did measuring and the math and started buying yarn to go with the clearance yarn from all those years ago. I bought too much yarn. I wanted to have a selection of colors and ended up with a LOT of yarn. 

Then I had the bright idea to make a "scrap" afghan from all the various yarn. One problem is I'm not very good at random. Even things that look random to other people have a distinctive pattern and I wanted this one to be random. It's just a good ole' ripple afghan like everyone makes, but I make every color just one row with a "random" selection of colors. I want it long enough so that my 6'5" hubbie can lay under it and it covers head to toe and I only have about 18-inches left. However, it was supposed to be random and I'm pretty sure there isn't a pattern, but again, I wanted the colors to be throughout, so I ended up buying more yarn so the colors were even. And now I'm almost done, and yes, I still have yarn leftover.

I think it's a curse, you want to "use up your scraps", but you end up never having enough scraps for the project you started and you *buy more yarn!!!!!

*I am sick and tired of the hexs for now, I have all the colors sewn together and have done three skeins of off white to go between them, and I have many more to go. I think that will be my in progress for next winter. I do like the hexs for traveling. All you have to take with you is a small bag, two skeins of yarn, my hook and scissors. No pattern or book, so they can be worked anywhere. That one is going to look like the "Grandmother's Flower Garden" quilt pattern. Colored hexs sew like a flower head with off white between them. I'll probably make some matching pillows too, since I have plenty of "leftovers".

All that from a couple of clearance skeins of pink yarn!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I need a visual. Post pics please.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Speaking of afghans.........I bought some yarn on clearance many years ago. It was the "Vanna" brand that I see at all the craft stores. I decided to make a lap afghan and I started making hexagon grannys. Well, once it was lap size I didn't want to work on it anymore because I had been working on the hexs all through my kidney surgery nightmare and working on those hexs brought back the nightmares (I still have nightmares from that time 4 years ago).
> 
> So, the yarn and the unfinished afghan etc was wrapped up, put in a box and tucked away with my yarn stash. Fast forward to 4 months ago I came across it while digging for something else and I laid it on my bed and thought that I would make more hexs and turn it into a bedspread. I did measuring and the math and started buying yarn to go with the clearance yarn from all those years ago. I bought too much yarn. I wanted to have a selection of colors and ended up with a LOT of yarn.
> 
> ...


Oh ... Do I know the feeling.


----------



## jameseagle (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to knit when i was small. My grandmother did all the knitting, crochet made beautiful rugs and she taught me and my siblings too. We were excited to use different colors while knitting. It was a good experience learning knitting. 
custom rugs


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i just discovered continental knitting, been on jury duty, and a lady there was doing it, it is so much like crocheting, i have a new passion!LOL! the yarn is held in the left hand, and you pull it through the stitch like crochet- another week of jury duty ahead- i must say though, it is interesting how the system works, i'll pop in when i get a chance


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Knitting*

My favorite thing to do when I'm not out with my chickens aka. Babies is to knit. I love to knit it's my rescue and antidepressant sometimes when it's been a crazy day, and believe me being a Hospice Nurse I need a refuge. My favorite are ruffle scarfs quick and easy.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I like to crochet. I've never tried knitted, maybe some day.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I could do either! I always pay for the things I want for my girls.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Knitting is so very easy!!! I taught myself but there are some awesome you tube videos.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

How cute;-)


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Funny stuff, love the turtle cover


----------



## Rubiesque (May 19, 2013)

Omg, the turtle is amusing. I've seen lots of pics with hens in hats or capes/shawls. Is that just whimsey or health related? 
I also knit and crochet. I prefer to knit, and just crochet when I work up a blanket. Currently working on cleeves, a cowl with sleeves, from knitty.com. My first big project, as I've only been knitting for a year. Hey, when do you guys start working on your knitted christmas presents?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm always working on something...  

So I start on my holiday presents, the day after. lol (I'm working on hats now.)


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm working on ruffle scarfs. I am selling them for 20.00 each if anyone's interested. Message me and I'll send pics.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

the idea of knitting hen jackets was for battery hens recouperating, as they often are featherless- there are articles online about them, will have to find the link

i was a crocheter for a long time, then discovered left handed knitting and that is my absolute favorite- checkc knittinghelp.com wonderful videos and forum to learn from

here is an article on the sweaters
http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/sweaters-chickens-knitting-group.htm


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I'm working on a afghan for hubby ... Which is now on its second year.
> 
> Wool from our sheep ... which I work, spin then crochet. (single basic )


Here is the afghan I'm working on for hubby...


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Here is the afghan I'm working on for hubby...


 that is a treasure! wow from spun to afghan!


----------



## choosewisely (May 2, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Here is the afghan I'm working on for hubby...


I want to grow up and be like you!! I reeeeeaaaaly want to have sheep to do just that. That sounds so amazing. If I were your neighbor you would probably have to get a restraining order against me. I'd beg to come over and learn daily!!!


----------



## choosewisely (May 2, 2013)

Do you hand dye the wool or is that the natural color???


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Love that afghan Andi!! The colors are just gorgeous.

I have put down the knitting and the crochet for the Summer. Something about the humidity and my "hot" hands doesn't make yarn slip through my hands as well. I prefer to do yarn things in the Fall and Winter.

So, I'm giving my eyes a workout with a very advanced, complicated, pull my hair out counted cross stitch. I work on linen even weave over ONE thread, 28 count. I'm an embroidery masochist.........

I was sorting some pattern boxes and came across my teneriffe (chicken scratch) pattern notebook. Back in college I would sit in front of the TV late at night and just sketch patterns. I have almost a full notebook. I have lots of linen and cotton......... I need another project like I need a hole in my head.......... 

......and I'm saving for a rug frame. I have been working on and off with traditional rug hooking, making stair treads. They are small enough that I'm using a cross stitch frame, but since I hold it in my lap, and I'm using a crochet hook, well, it's really hard on my wrist, so I do it off and on. I want a full size frame so that I can finally make a rug for my hallway, bedroom etc.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a photo of my "trying to use up yarn, but ended up buying more to finish" project. 

I have discovered that I have a lot of problems with random. I thrive with pattern and structure.

And I'm lazy, I'm going to eventually have to work all those tails in. I hate working in tails.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

choosewisely said:


> Do you hand dye the wool or is that the natural color???


I have Jacob sheep which gives me the different shades of gray ... but I do dye some of the white wool with Kool-Aid. (grape and black cherry) Just to add a little color to the gray. I did notice the "grape" purple didn't show very well in the pictures.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A few of the hats I have been working on ...


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the blanket I just finished. I learned to crochet from my grandmother when I was very young. I make the squares during the summer unless it gets too hot and I connect them in the winter. I am working on new squares now with more scrap yarn and purchased yarn but yarn math is similar to chicken math so who knows how many blankets I will end up making !


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

NJ2WV: That's a beautiful afghan. Looks comfy enough to snuggle under for a nap!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you minmin. It sure is warm and very soft too. I used red heart super saver and was surprised how soft it was after I washed it. These are all the squares I made at drs appointments and visits to my husband when he was in the hospital.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow I'm sorry to say this but it looks like you spent a lot of time at Drs offices and at bedside in hospital. I pray things are better for him now (and in turn better for you). If I crocheted while waiting for Doctors appointments this last year I'd probably have five or six afghans made! Lol 
Workers comp says I have to go to the appointments or forfeit the "pay checks" I've bn receiving. But I sure get tired of going back n forth t UHC Ortho clinic!!!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

NJ2WV ~ Love the afghan!!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Sundancers - thank you ! 

Minmin - that's a nice office they have up there. But the waits are very long. One time we were there four hours ! I pray that you get well too. A career as a driver takes a big toll on your body.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> Here is a photo of my "trying to use up yarn, but ended up buying more to finish" project.
> 
> I have discovered that I have a lot of problems with random. I thrive with pattern and structure.
> 
> And I'm lazy, I'm going to eventually have to work all those tails in. I hate working in tails.


Love that chevron afghan!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I hand sew most things I do with fabric. I tried to crotchet a dog sweater for my chihuahua once, never finished it. I do cross-stitching occasionally. My hands can't stay still, so I'm always doing something! (Same with my feet and tap dancing! )
Also minmin, hope you get better!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous colors in it!! Tails and i gon't get along, i love knitting or crocheting, but sure don't like weaving things in! Wrapping up a last present- a chicken friend- a tourquois hat- then have to figure out soething fast for my inlaws...


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

You could keep the tails out and use as a fringe. It looks great as it is. Or you could grab a few strands together and tie a knot so it looks like a tassel


----------



## NataleeKW (Apr 15, 2017)

here are two afghans that I am working on right now. I ran out of yarn on the first so I started the second since the yarn came from the U.K. And takes time to get to me in Indiana.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't wait until I re-find all my stuff from moving - yarn and needles included. I also second that knitting is a great thing to do if you're someone that can't sit still! I like to grab a little project and knit while I watch TV in down moments. 

Has anyone here knit comfort dolls?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't knit at all, but I do crochet some.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't knit but I do crochet. I always have a project going on, sometimes 2 or 3, lol.
A few blankets and ornaments I've made over the years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My absolute favorite is the first one. The Christmas decorations are adorable.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I crochet all the time, I love it. I just finished a new scarf today. It's nothing fancy but it was fun to work on


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

A quick project for today


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You are good. When I was still making stuff that would have taken me at least a week. 

Is that for one of the grands?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

robin416 said:


> You are good. When I was still making stuff that would have taken me at least a week.
> 
> Is that for one of the grands?


It is actually the oldest dd's.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Sylie said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I finished a knit wool blanket recently that I started 13 years ago. I'm not a slow knitter, just worked on it occasionally. At the time of starting the project I was okay with wool against my skin, but now I'm not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, good grief. What are you going to do with it? After all of that time there's got to be a good use for it in your home.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

lover of birds said:


> I finished a knit wool blanket recently that I started 13 years ago. I'm not a slow knitter, just worked on it occasionally. At the time of starting the project I was okay with wool against my skin, but now I'm not.


I can hear you telling the story of how long it took to complete (in old Rose's voice from Titanic)......Took me 13 years.....lolol


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Well, good grief. What are you going to do with it? After all of that time there's got to be a good use for it in your home.


There will be when my daughter comes to visit with her family. It's in a cedar chest with other blankets.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

BantyChickMom said:


> I can hear you telling the story of how long it took to complete (in old Rose's voice from Titanic)......Took me 13 years.....lolol


Never saw Titanic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Someone else who didn't see Titanic.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell you the last time I saw a movie. That kind of sitting still just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I never saw titanic either. I would like to, just because it's epic and historic if for no other reason. I LOVE history


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

It's long but worth it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I saw it in the list on one of my Roku channels last night, I'm probably going to watch it now lol


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Sylie said:


> I saw it in the list on one of my Roku channels last night, I'm probably going to watch it now lol


So did you watch it? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BantyChickMom said:


> So did you watch it? Inquiring minds want to know.


LOL You beat me to it. She's one of those people that is so busy sitting down and watching a movie would be tough.

Any new crochet projects on your lap, BCM?


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

of course! lol. Have a filet pattern going on and I just started on a blanket for new grandbaby. I had to start so I can estimate how much more I will need to complete. Planning to get that tomorrow.
I've also done a scarf to match the pink hat I posted and I've done another hat too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How in the heck are you finding the time to do all of that, work and have family to take care of?


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

It takes years of practice to be this productive, lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When do you sleep? I'm not sure I could keep up with you when I was younger and I was always doing something.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I did not have time to watch it yet but it's on my list! (along with about 50 others lol)
I felt like crocheting a bit last night so I just made some hair scrunchies for my daughter, her hair is down to her butt. Just quick little projects I can finish in no time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I may not be able to crochet anymore but I really do like seeing the pics of the different creations.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Here are a few things I did for Christmas. Nothing big, just some fun stuff


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're adorable, Sylie. I have to say this though, I hate you women that have so much talent. Well, maybe I should say I'm just jealous because I really don't hate any of you.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

So cute Sylie. I love the mittens!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Oh thank you  I had fun making them. I'm not entirely sure why the pictures posted sideways though...odd


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Don't know how I missed posting this tiara. Did this 1 1/2 weeks ago


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know where that little guy or one like it should go. It would bring a smile to someone's face.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You did post, I saw it. It was for someone that had a daughter having a baby if I remember right. 

You might have put it in the PM's. Or it ended up in one of the other topics.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

One step ahead of you robin. I’m gonna do a few more in different colors, then pick one


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Somewhere else but thought I’d put it here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, at least you know you aren't totally losing it. It might be in the "what are you doing" topic.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That chick is adorable! Would you be willing to share the pattern? I would love to make a pile of them for Easter and ...because I'm pretty sure they count in chicken math!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Sylie, good one. Suggestion, PM her. She's like you busier than a one armed paper hanger.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Its supposed to be just an egglet with the feet but I dressed it up a little, lol.
https://sheepofdelight.blogspot.com/2014/03/easter-egglet-free-amigurumi-crochet.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like yours better.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Sylie, how's your chicken math coming along?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Or is that Bonsai math?


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

LOL. That math seems to work the same way regardless of the hobby


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's so true. Sort of the like the old potato chip commercial, you can't have just one.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I made 13 chicks lol. Gave 12 away to my sisters. I'll try to get a pic of the one I have left soon. They are so quick and fun to work up. Thank you for sharing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You guys are a hoot. You've got a crochet club going now.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

A baker's dozen! lol.
I've been working on a ripple baby blanket, wanted to use a variegated yarn but 2 rolls would have been $20  Wasn't gonna pay that much so I changed up the colors and started over with solid colors. Then it will be a baby hat to match.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I love working ripple afghans. It's totally mindless. You can watch tv and crochet without thinking.

I am about to start a new set of chicks for my mother and then myself. I should have time now after last night. A raccoon got one of my ducks, sure is injured but the wounds are not severe. The worry right now is that she can't (or won't?) Use one leg. I'm hoping that is muscular and will heal on is own. Anyway, point is, now I have time to crochet since I keep her in the bathtub floating an hour or so a couple of times a day. Since she can't keep her balance I have to sit with her. Also, the cats think she is a fun new toy so I have to keep them away. 
I'm thinking a new pair of boot cuffs to go with my new boots after I finish the chicks.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Finished!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's beautiful! Good job!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that the one you just started? Dang, woman, when do you have time to do other stuff. You're faster than a knitting machine. Yes, I know it's crochet but still.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

That's the one! lol. That pattern works up nice and quick, it's my trusty go to for baby shower gifts. I hope to finish the matching hat sometime today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, right as fast as you did that blanket you won't be able to whip the hat out today. Like I believe that. It's probably already done.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See!!!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

awww, that is so awesome, I love that!!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you. I played around with a sunflower square last night to be used for a couple of Afghans.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That one is going to be a bit tougher. I'm looking forward to seeing that one done. 

Isn't that for DD?


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

The original intent was one for my dil but the current plan is one for the dd too, both will be for christmas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, keep them off this forum so they don't see their gift too early.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Made this for a dear friend. 
Not totally crochet but it does have an egglet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's going to love it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That is absolutely adorable, how amazing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks to you guys, I'm finding that you all are not just chicken people. Pretty inventive and talented too.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Well the hard part is done, just have to glue some of the pieces


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm beginning to lose track now, is this for DIL or DD? I see there's a boy coming anyway. Congratulations!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

It's for DIL, baby shower in May, due date July 20


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

omg that is amazing! I love it!! is that popcorn stitch? (my computer is being stupid, I can't zoom in)


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you Sylie. Yes, that's popcorn stitch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What truly amazes me is how fast she does this type of thing and it's wonderful to look at when it's done.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks Robin. Storms and tornado warnings yesterday allowed me to stay home and finish it.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I have 6 more sunflower squares to do and I can start joining, 35 total squares.
When piecing the first 6 together, I decided it would be overpowering with 35 sunflowers so I made plain green to alternate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm disappointed, I thought I was going to see pics of the completed blanket. 

Just messing with you, I know you've been super busy.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

I just came across this thread and it makes me want to pick knitting and crocheting up again. I like both but have a terrible habit of only buying yarn... and never getting around to making anything! If I keep seeing such amazing projects from you all, I just might have to get a skein. Or two...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BCM has done some amazing work but she's doing it all of the time so she's perfected her technique. And she comes up with all these artistic ideas that are amazing.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Sarah1up said:


> I just came across this thread and it makes me want to pick knitting and crocheting up again. I like both but have a terrible habit of only buying yarn... and never getting around to making anything! If I keep seeing such amazing projects from you all, I just might have to get a skein. Or two...


I have yarn to start another 6 projects, lol. I'm terrible for seeing yarn I like and thinking hmm, that would be good to make this or that. And I usually end up buying it until I get around to using it for one of those mental pics.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you sending that to me? You're so sweet. 

I think about how long it used to take me to do something like that and it's actually shameful. Years could go by.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I need bonsai help!
My sister sent my mother a bonsai for Mother's Day, it hasn't arrived yet so I can't tell you what variety but we are going to need serious guidance once it gets here. Please please please!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, hunt down GA_ChicknChick, I think she calls herself. She's the bonsai addict. Bonsai guru I mean.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Right on, I hope she comes around again soon. I'm going to need her!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look in the chit chat section under "what are you up to" or something like that. She's posted there, you can PM her.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

right on, thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BCM and everyone else but BCM in particular has to see this. It's amazing.
https://www.boredpanda.com/crochete...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That's really cool!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

That is amazing! I do have an empty 45 gal aquarium lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I want the patterns to every single thing in that aquarium!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Last baby blanket for shower tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL After posting that bit with the aquarium I now see you've figured out how to incorporate it into an adorable blanket for the newest babe.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

You know, I was almost done with the 2nd planned baby blanket when my son sent me a pic with a subtle hint. So what did I do? I ordered the dang yarn to do it, lol. I finished the blanket last weekend and just finished the last turtle this evening.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the outcome of his hint. 

Did you figure out how to do the turtles yourself or did you find a pattern somewhere?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

OMG, that is the most amazing blanket, you have some serious talent. Kudos!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I downloaded the turtle pattern. 


Sylie said:


> OMG, that is the most amazing blanket, you have some serious talent. Kudos!


Thank you.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Made this for my youngest daughters graduation


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You just can't stop, can you? I can not imagine how much you could produce if you didn't actually have a job to go to.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

OMG! Owls are my favorite wild bird and that is just adorable, absolutely gorgeous, good job!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

My grandmother collected owl figurines. She had all sizes and if I remember correctly, one was about 2' tall.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see that little guy as watching over the keyboard to keep the user thinking happy thoughts. 

Was everyone afraid of the two foot owl?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have a huge owl collection myself, everyone gives me owls in one form or another for every holiday plus the ones that I find that just HAVE to have lol. Between my chicken collection and my owl collection, I have no space for anything else hahaha


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Nothing crocheted lately but I have done a few wreaths. I've got to get going on another sunflower blanket for the dd's Christmas


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope she doesn't read the forum if she doesn't know what her gift is going to be.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m learning how to crochet recently.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m learning how to crochet recently.


This thread is old just letting you know, I don't think they get on anymore.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> This thread is old just letting you know, I don't think they get on anymore.


You don’t have to keep telling me.. I know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's OK to renew old threads. It happens when the subject matter is current. Like LC learning to crochet.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's OK to renew old threads. It happens when the subject matter is current. Like LC learning to crochet.


Exactly


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> You don’t have to keep telling me.. I know


Sorry.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry.


Yeah thanks for reminding me though


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah thanks for reminding me though


Thank you and no problem!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you and no problem!


I actually didn’t know haha


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I actually didn’t know haha


Didn't know what?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Didn't know what?


Didn’t know it was old


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Didn’t know it was old


Oh yep understood we all make mistakes in our life! I have accidently written on old threads myself.😅😄


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh yep understood we all make mistakes in our life! I have accidently written on old threads myself.


It’s fine actually it doesn’t really matter if it’s old


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s fine actually it doesn’t really matter if it’s old


Sure doesn't! Have a great night!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sure doesn't! Have a great night!


You too!


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

lovely_chooks, I would love to see some of your finished projects.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if @lovely_chooks is still working on it. Crazy kid took a Summer class.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Ah, sometimes those short week summer classes are worse than semester classes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, and she took something I wouldn't go near. Calculous? Maybe? I forget now. I just remember it was a tough one.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, and she took something I wouldn't go near. Calculous? Maybe? I forget now. I just remember it was a tough one.


Physics and I finished it so yay


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

BantyChickMom said:


> lovely_chooks, I would love to see some of your finished projects.


Wait what projects??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I wonder if @lovely_chooks is still working on it. Crazy kid took a Summer class.


Kinda glad I did it otherwise I’d be pretty bored


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Omg I learned how to crotchet over the summer and I made a chicken a turtle and a dinosaur (a big one) took me days


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Omg I learned how to crotchet over the summer and I made a chicken a turtle and a dinosaur (a big one) took me days


You know you have to post pics so everyone can enjoy them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You know you have to post pics so everyone can enjoy them.


I don’t think I have but let’s see.. nope.. and I gave away the dinosaur as a birthday gift..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's too bad. Seeing other people's artistic talent is always nice.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's too bad. Seeing other people's artistic talent is always nice.











I painted this rooster a couple months ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really did that? It's AMAZING! I don't usually shout like that but your color choices and the way you used them is stunning.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You really did that? It's AMAZING! I don't usually shout like that but your color choices and the way you used them is stunning.


Yes I really painted that. But thank you very much.








I painted this too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Girl, you're good. What do your parents think about them? Have you shown them to anyone else?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Girl, you're good. What do your parents think about them? Have you shown them to anyone else?


Yes I shown it to other people my parents love it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd be really proud if a kid of mine could paint like that. I'm glad they love them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You could make money doing pet portraits, I know someone who did that here.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> You could make money doing pet portraits, I know someone who did that here.


Yeah but I don’t have time for that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might have it later. Afterall, you had enough time to do those two.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You might have it later. Afterall, you had enough time to do those two.


Yeah but not for being paid for commissions. I don’t think I’d be able to do those.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'd be really proud if a kid of mine could paint like that. I'm glad they love them.


Do you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not even a little bit. You've got talent and not everyone is given that gift.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Not even a little bit. You've got talent and not everyone is given that gift.


I don’t think that is my talent my talent is eating food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with eating food as long as it's done in moderation. You need fuel to keep creating beautiful artwork.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nothing wrong with eating food as long as it's done in moderation. You need fuel to keep creating beautiful artwork.


Yeah I know.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

WOW! Beautiful paintings!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

BantyChickMom said:


> WOW! Beautiful paintings!


Thank you


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This was my first ever crotchet ever it’s obvious it’s a Chooken


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you've found what you should focus on if you continue on to college. Art of all types. Your paintings are amazing, you tackled that little chicky and did an amazing job. 

Thanks for taking a pic of this one.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I think you've found what you should focus on if you continue on to college. Art of all types. Your paintings are amazing, you tackled that little chicky and did an amazing job.
> 
> Thanks for taking a pic of this one.


Nah I’m focusing on biology and chemistry to become a vet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa. I'm pulling for you. I prefer women vets when it comes to my animals. They use their instincts along with their training. To me, they're just better vets.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Whoa. I'm pulling for you. I prefer women vets when it comes to my animals. They use their instincts along with their training. To me, they're just better vets.


Aww thanks women r amazing


----------

